# watermelon and cantaloupe Gas/(D) Why ???



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

Last night I thought I would eat healthy by eating watermelon and cantaloupe for supper. I thought wrong. During the night I was up every 45 min. with explosive gas that made me have to use the toilet. I guess Unless someone can help me I must give up eating so called healthy. If anybody has any ideas what caused this or how to prevent this your help is more than welcome. Could it have been the natural sugar???


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Watermelon is related to ragweed. Are you allergic to ragweed?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

Don't know "why" - but fruits tend to bother some of the people w/IBS. Green vegetables, lettuce, tomatoes, potatoes, citrus fruits are all things which have bothered me at various stages. So, melons must be a problem for you. You can still eat healthy, just your own version of healthy.Also, as I have experienced and read in countless books and articles on IBS, sometimes you can eat something with no problems, then eat the same thing again and it causes D and major pain. So . . . who knows, that's the answer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

I know flux will disagree but my one of candida yeast book says that when you cut into a melon the yeast that is on everythingis drug thru the melon quickly spread and multiply thru out the fruit of the melon , thus you have lots of new yeast fermenting away in your gut. Just what I read. Melons don't set well with me either. Makes me blow the covers off the bed.....


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Yeah, I disagree


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 1999)

Thanks for the replys. Blair yes i am allergic to ragweed I dont know if there is a connection though. As Rob pointed out. I am one of thoses who can eat some food at it wont bother me the first time. The second time it will just tear me up inside. This is a terrible condition for there seems to be no one answer too. I tried catrate plus and it doesnt seem to work for me. While others I read on this BB says its the best thing for IBS since aspirn. Which my Dr. tells me is bad for us IBS people. Oh well I truley feel this condition is partly mental. Not that we are crazy or anything, but I feel keeping a positive outlook helps. Thanks for the comments. Keep them coming.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 1999)

Can someone tell me what ragweed is and what are its related foods?


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi oakey







In the eyes of many medical authorities and allergy sufferers, ragweed pollen is the worst allergen in the United States. Ragweed plants can be found along many highways, in agricultural fields and urban landscapes. Ragweed is found in nearly every state. Ragweed is a well-documented allergen that causes hayfever in the late summer and throughout the fall. Allergy symptoms generally persist until a killing frost prevents plants from flowering (shedding pollen). Ragweed can range from a few inches to more than 12 feet in height. It favors disturbed soils such as roadsides and other areas affected by humans. A common place to look for ragweed plants is along the margins of agricultural fields. Another common location to find ragweed is along riverbanks which are typically changed each spring when snow melts and drains into waterways. Ragweed plants are easy to identity once a person knows what they are looking for. Short (or common) ragweed's leaves are lacy and palmate. The flowers grow in a spike that extends vertically above the leaves of the plant. In contrast, giant ragweed grows to great heights and features leaves with three lobes (hence its scientific name Ambrosia trifida). Ragweed seeds have been demonstrated to last for decades. When soil is disturbed, they are stimulated to germinate. One scientist was able to grow ragweed plants from seeds that were 40 years old. People sensitive to pollen from one ragweed species invariably react to the pollen from related ragweed plants. This type of cross-reactivity means that ragweed in distant states is likely to cause the same misery as the ragweed plants back home. Ragweed begins to form flowers (which contain pollen) when the night length gets longer. This occurs first in the northern United States. The meaning of Ambrosia, the genus name for ragweed, means "food of the gods."


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 1999)

I have the same problem with melons (most fruits for that matter). I read somewhere that fruit ferments in your intenstines and causes gas. I have stopped eating fruit altogether, unfortunately. I love it.


----------

